# Kingdom Hearts Game Thread



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys, just start whenever, ill come in when someone else posts ^_-


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Raito was walking around Twilight Town. _I swear I saw something come this way... It wasn't human, whatever that thing was.... Maybe a Heartless... But why would..._ He was thinking as he looked around.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

OOC: ok im changing my character to as you may have guess, GONDARA, much easier to remember for me lol xD

Gondara had just entered the gate from wonderland and traveled to Twilight Town, "hmmm, i wonder whats going on? thiers no one around?" he said as he walked through town trying to find someone


----------



## RyuAce (Sep 1, 2008)

Caim sat on the clock tower, feet dangling over the side as he looked out over the town. It was pretty peaceful...complete difference to what his world had been like...

He sighed slightly, leaning back and running a hand through his blue hair. "Wonder how long this world will last with those things running around..."

--

Riku sat on the large tree near where Sora and he would spar. He looked out into the ocean, wondering about what other lands there are. It was just endless ocean...but there had to be something out there.

_I need to get off this island...The three of us have to go...We need real adventures._ He grinned a bit, placing the wooden sword he practiced with on his shoulder, but remained where he was. They'd leave this island sometime soon.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Raito looked around as he heard more sounds which sounded like the foot steps of a heartless. Suddenly a flying heartless went across his field of vision. He summoned his keyblade into his hand and threw it. The key sliced through the Heartless then flew back into Raito's hand. _Why are there even Heartless here?_ He wondered and kept walking around until he was in front of the clock tower, looking around, Keyblade put away.


----------



## RyuAce (Sep 1, 2008)

Caim watchs as a boy ends up in front of the tower. He shrugs, lying back and staring at the sky, wondering how long he had until this world would be devoured by the darkness as well...

In a quick movement, his Dragon Keyblade appeared in his hand and he threw it to the side, slashing apart Red Nocturne Heartless quickly. It appeared back in his hand, but he let it dismiss itself since the danger was gone now. There weren't many Heartless, but it may only be a matter of time before it happens.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Raito gasped as the ground around him turned to darkness. _Not this again..._ He thought; this had happened many times since he stopped being evil. "I told you before... I'm not going back to the dark!" He yelled, the first time he had talked in awhile. Heartless started to raise from the darkness. Raito sighed and summoned his Keyblade again. _Why did they only send such... Weak Heartless?_


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

gondara had then rounded a corner and saw someone who had pulled out his keyblade as some heartless appeared, "what the heck?" he said to himself watching him


----------



## RyuAce (Sep 1, 2008)

Caim watchs calmly as the Heartless appeared around the boy. The Keyblade appeared in his hand, but he made no move to help, only deciding to help if he needed it.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

"Really... I appreciate all the power that I got from the dark... but I really don't feel the need to go back!" He yelled at the Heartless. They jumped at him all at once. Raito sighed and jumped into the air. All of the Heartless hit each other in one big mass. _This is why I hate the weaklings... So dumb._ He thought and landed back a little from the mass. The Heartless were slashing away at each other, thinking Raito was in there. They started to go down one by one. Eventually there was one left, which Raito just slash once to make go away. _They practically kill themselves... I want at least a challenge..._ He thought. Suddenly, all of the darkness that surrounded Raito went into one big mass and grew into a twenty-five foot tall, bulky Heartless. _I guess I get my wish.._


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

Hichari traveld to Twighlight town about a week ago. He wanted adventure. He body ached for it. He needed a challange. Something to make him stronger. He sat on a building with the roof slanted. He sat up putting his head against the roof. He ate a juicy apple. He sensed a dark pressence, _'It cant be.... the... heartless'_ He thought in his mind, as he looked around. He spotted a dark figure.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

OOC: dude, did i say u were accepted?


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

OOC: Oh well if im not, he can be taken by the heartless, and be stuck in darkness for the rest of eternity.


----------



## RyuAce (Sep 1, 2008)

Caim smirked a bit, jumping off the clock tower. He landed on the Heartless' head and flipped up, jumping down to Raito's side.

"Need some help?" The Keyblade twirled slightly between his fingers.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

OOC: -_-'

gondara finally decided to jump in, "hey, ill help to" he said, OathKeeper appearing in his hands


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Raito sighed. "I'd really rather have some fun... Thanks though..." He said and dodged a punch from the Heartless. He slash at the hand, which then came off and disappeared into a cloud of darkness. The hand grew back and the Heartless multiplied itself into 3 separate ones. "Ugh... You guys can have your own.... It seems."


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

"heh, i thought so..." he said slashing away 3 other, them them creating 9 more, "ok, uhhh, this could pose a problem..." he said worried


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Raito groaned. "I really don't want to waste time on these..." He said. "They do have a weak spot." He said, knowing from his time in the dark. "Attack the heads..." He said and sent his Keyblade at the head of of one. As it made contact, the whole heartless disappeared instead of it growing back a head. Raito caught the Keyblade.


----------



## RyuAce (Sep 1, 2008)

Caim shrugs, dodging the attacks from his Heartless.

"Doesn't seem that tough." He twists out of the way of another punch and stabs his Keyblade into the arm. He pulled himself up, landing on its arm before tearing the Keyblade up and running up its arm.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

"uhhh, ok...." he said slashing away at the nine heartless heads, making them all disappear, "wow, it works.....how did you know that?" he asked still fighting them off


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Raito noticed that he probably shouldn't talk about his past, as he was evil and would probably make enemies very quickly by revealing it. "I've, uh.... seen them before." He said, technically telling the truth. _Shouldn't use dark powers around them... I just hope they don't pay too much attention to my Keyblade's appearance..._ He jumped up to another Heartless and sliced its head, which made it disappear.


----------



## RyuAce (Sep 1, 2008)

Caim slices the head off and back flips off.

"...So you two live in Twilight Town? Or just passing through?"


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

"well, ya i do live here, but i was away and decided to come back" he said still slashing away at the heartless


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

"I.... I came here recently." He said and threw his keyblade at the last Heartless. As he caught it, he dismissed his keyblade. "But I really should be leaving soon..." He said.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

Hichari stood up at the last bite on the apple and three into the trash. He glared to see closer, _'Are they almost done'_ He said, as he closed his eyes. "Hnn" Hichari began running till the end of the roof, he then began hoping them, trying to stay hidden. He got on a roof near the roof, _Looks like they defeated them... The heartless, never were any good'_ He said hiding behing a chimney. He brushed his haid down to make bangs. They helped cover his eyes and caused a shadow to cover hid face. _'As long as they cant see my eyes, but ill still stay hidden'_ He said looking over his shoulder at group.


----------



## RyuAce (Sep 1, 2008)

Caim nods.

"I should be too...I don't have a gummi though, no way of leaving this world." He shrugs as his Keyblade disappears.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

Hichari smirked as he kept his body up against the brick and kept his eyes and ears open, listening to the converstation, _'They must not know I am here'_ he thought in his mind.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

"well i just came here to check up on things, no real need to be here" he said then turned to Caim "i have a gummi, acually, i have several" he said pulling out 5 gummi, "that is just a small amount of what all i have" he said putting them back laughing


----------



## RyuAce (Sep 1, 2008)

"...Cool." He thinks for a moment. "Would either of you mind if I came along when you head out? I've been looking for some people...I think it'd be best if I traveled in a group rather than on my own."


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

"i don't mind" he said looking to him smiling


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Raito looked between the two Keyblade-wielders. _Key-blade wielders seem to be much more common than they used to be..._ He thought. His fingers flickered a little bit of darkness. He looked around. "The Heartless are mostly taken care of." He said. "It should be fine if we leave."


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

Hichari sat down on the rooftop. "I guess they just want to adventure" He siad quietly while grinning, "It none of my concern... yet" He rolled his body around and grabbed on to the gutters then hoped on the ground. He brushed of his robe and pulled his hood up.


----------



## RyuAce (Sep 1, 2008)

"Alright...Let's go then."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Raito looked up at the sky. "Where are you guys headed, anyways?" He asked.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

"hmmm....not sure...." he said looking over to him

OOC: wow, my D.N. Angel RP is having a slow start @_@


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

OOC: I was gonna sign up.... But then you started... I still have the half-done profile set up.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

OOC: FINISH! I NEED SOMEONE TO TALK 2! ORO LEFT FOR A WHILE AND LEFT ME IN LIMBO! (thank god i control Daisuke to lol xD)


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

Hachari put his hood back down "Maybe I should join them" He siad quietly, "It would be best, they look strong" He said to himslef as turned around. He made sure his eyes were covered since they turned darker and darker everyday. He approched the group, "Um... Hi.." He said no used to greeting others.


----------



## RyuAce (Sep 1, 2008)

"I wasn't even planning to get off this world so soon...I'll just go with your decisions."

OOC: I was gonna sign up too. lol


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

Hichari put his hands in his pockets, wonder if someone would talk to him.


----------



## RyuAce (Sep 1, 2008)

Caim looks at Hichari and smiles a bit.

"Yo. Sorry, I wasn't paying attention before..."


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

Gondara looks over Hichari, "hey...." was all he said as he turned to him


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

Hichari chuckled, he bowed to be polite he guessed, "No porblem" He said then scratched his head, "So are you guys... traviling together" He said curiously.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Raito looked at the person to let him know he was heard, but looked away. He usually didn't talk much, so he stopped talking again.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

Hichari sighed, _'whateve'_ he siad in his mind looking to the ground, he was about to walk away turning his head.


----------



## RyuAce (Sep 1, 2008)

"Well...yeah, I think we're traveling together...Just met when the Heartless attacked him." Caim looks between the three of them. "Now that I think about it...what are your names?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Raito sighed. "Raito." He said simply and went back to being silent, trying to get the darkness to stop flickering between his fingers. _Why are they doing that? I don't see any darkness around!_


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

Hichari showed no emotion tilting his head a bit, _"I was right, hn...'_ He thought to himself as he payed attention to the others, "Im... Hichari" He said quietly, _'I shouldnt be giving others my real name... stupid'_ he thought


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

"heh, ive been wondering what you guys names are as well, Gondara is the name, but i prefer Gondy." he said smiling then laughing as he walked over to Caim


----------



## RyuAce (Sep 1, 2008)

"Ah. Well, I'm Caim. Nice to meet you." He grins a bit, slipping his hands into his pockets.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

Hichari hesitated, "Nice to... meet.. you" He said rinning slightly. then he began to shut down. His opened large, _'What is happening'_ He said in pain clentching his head. he turned around and ran. His eyes turned pitch blach as he had pain, "Aarggh" he said as he went to an ally down the street. He didnt want anyone to see him.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

"huh? what the heck?" he asked as Hichari ran off

OOC: ok going 2 bed, cya guys ^_-


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Raito's fingers stopped flickering with darkness after Hichari left. _It must have been him..._

OOC: Me too.... School tomorrow, first day...


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

OOC: I start wednesday, but have to be up before 7am tomorrow

Hichari croushed in the corner fighting the force, "Its happening again, What... is it!" He said in pain. A black began to form around him, "Stop it" A voice in his mind began to speak, it was evil, '_they are the enemy'_ it kept saying it as the darkness around him began to go way. Hichari panted heavy as his eyes turned red again. "Whateve it is, it changing me" he said quietly.


----------



## RyuAce (Sep 1, 2008)

"Huh..." Caim shrugs. _"That must be what I sensed..."_

OOC: Same >.>


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

Hichari put his head against the wall he was still trying to breathe and calmed down, "They probably are suspicoius of me... Well I dont know what happened either" He closed his eyes trying to clear thoughts. "Should I go back... or not"


----------



## RyuAce (Sep 2, 2008)

Caim looks at Gondora and then at Raito.

"Should we be going then?"


----------



## Cheena (Sep 2, 2008)

Hichari took a bit to clam down. He wiped of sweat and dirt and stood up. "Thats over with" he started walk around not revealing his face around town. He mostly staued in the shadows to keep from being notcied. He didnt want this time. He baught another apple an started to throw it up and down ctaching it with one hand.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 2, 2008)

"sure, i guess..." he said looking from where Hichari had gone, to Caim


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 2, 2008)

Raito looked at the two. He put his hands in his pockets. "Where do you want to go?" He asked and turned his view to the sky.


----------



## A Common Hero (Sep 2, 2008)

"..."

Ryu looked off into the distance, not that he could see anything.  His glasses completely blocked out all light from entering his eyes, but more importantly, they also stopped light for getting out.

"What do you sense?" asked his assistant.

"The power that destroyed the Kingdom of Red."

"Perhaps we should check it out?"

Ryu considered for a moment.

"We will go see what we can find."

Ryu and Aito ran off into the distance, entering the land known as "Twilight Town" to find the source of that strange power.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 2, 2008)

Hichari saw it was getting dark so he kept watch. "Hn.. the streets are quiet tonight" as he walked around. he then heard some foot steps, "Wonder" he said as he crept up against the side of a building. He looked over his shoulder, and saw a figure running into Twilight Town.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 2, 2008)

Raito looked around. He swore he heard a voice until he realized it was all a voice in his head. _You should go back to the darkness.... You are still connected to it... You have the power of darkness.... They will never stop coming after you until you go back..._ The voice said in his head. Raito closed his eyes. _I may have the power of darkness... But I won't use it for the reasons I did before... I destroyed so much..._


----------

